# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kompanite Ajrore!

## khour

Kam profesionin te tille qe me duhet te udhetoj ne vende te ndryshme dhe normalisht ky udhetim duhet te jete me avion. Ne shqiperi kooperojne kompani te ndryshme ajrore dhe shpeshhere mahnitemi nga menyra se si e reklamojne keta shoqeri biznesin e tyre. Shkak per hapjen e kesaj teme u be shkak nje fluturim qe kisha para ca kohesh me linjen ALITALIA . Te vjen keq qe nje kompani e tille qe perfaqson nje shtet me aq fame sa Italia te kete nje sherbim te tille. Ti marrim me rradhe.
1. Mungese korrektese ne orar.(Kur u ktheva erdhem 2 ore me vonese)
2.Si ushqim te ofrojne vetem nje amarete.
3. Sherbimi skandaloz(Menyra se si te servirin sjuardesat le shume per te deshiruar)
4. Sediljet e qelbura.
5. Sjuardesat mbi 40 vjece  :shkelje syri: .
Kete problem nuk do ta vija re nqs nuk do merrja nje linje tjeter pasi ne Itali isha thjesht tranzit. E di qe shume kete teme do ta marrin me te qeshur por problemi qendron se biletat e avionit kane shifra te majme qe do te thote te te ofrojne nje sherbim special pervec transportimit ne nje destincion. Sot ka me qindra kompani avionesh dhe te egzistosh ne nje treg te tille duhet ti pergjigjesh standarteve qe i kerkon ky sherbim.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Lufthansa Sipas Mendimit Tim Eshte Me E Mir Prej Te Gjitheve*

----------


## Zemrushja

Kam udhetuar dy here me Lufthansen dhe eshte teper komode. Ushqimi eshte me i zgjedhur. Sherbimi me i kualifikuar. Orari me strikt.  Nje here qe fluturova me AlItalia kam mbetur shum e pakenaqur nga ai udhetim. Jo vetem sherbimi por dhe avioni kishte shum luhatje gjate rruges. Pothuajse kur kam arritur ne Shqiperi kam qene jo e raskapitur po e mbaruar.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Hemus Air. Kompani bullgare .

Me mire hipni ne ndonje autobus se viteve 80 sesa ne aeroplanet e kesaj kompanie. Gjate gjithe udhetimit, thua rash tani rash pastaj. Dridhje te forta, xhurme e madhe etj etj.

Kam nja 3 vjet qe nuk e frekuentoj me, me mire gjate e rehat ( Me autbus ), sesa shkurt e per .... (Me aeroplanet e Hemus Air ).

Pervec te gjithave, cimet jan stratosferike. Tirane - Buresht ( me ndalim ne sofje ), 340 euro vajtje - ardhej, dhe 180 vetem vajtje.

Shendet!

----------


## Nolird

Lufthansa dhe Austrian Air jane me te mirat.

----------


## Dito

Vetem me turkish airlines kam mbetur i kenaqur sepse lire dhe mire, ndersa per avionet me te mire i ka Austria air.


*Dito.*

----------


## Gerrard

*Pershendetje!!

Kam udhetuar shum, dhe per lire e mire ka qene Malev, Per komoditet per lux per c'do gje Lufthansa dhe Austrian Air. Te tjeret len per te deshiruar nuk e di se me  c'fare avionesh keni udhetuar. British ka avion te mire njeher kam pasur fatin te udhetoj me te, mjaft komod, sherbimi gjitshka perfecte per nje avion Trans Oceanic. 

Kalofshi Mire

T-B*

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Sherbimi nga qytetet e evropes per ne tirane ndryshon. Si ne cdo drejtim dhe ktu ne sherbim te shqiptareve evropianet nuk kujdesen. Mos harro se dhe ne jemi pak me ndryshe se te tjeret. Nga 5 valixhe per person kur ikim.

Do vecoja Lufthansen dhe ish-Swissair.


Ene lire ene mire ska  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

E Hene, 07 Maj 2007

Kompania ajrore "Adriatic Eagle Air" (AEA) me qender ne Nee York ne bashkpunim me kompanine e njohur amerikane "American Trans Air" (ATA) se shpejti nisin fluturimet direkte ne linjat New York-Tirane-New York 

dhe New York - Prishtine - New York. Ne prag te ketyre fluturime u zhvillua nje takim ne Tirane, ne hotel "Mondial", ku moren pjese perfaqesues te kesaj kompanie dhe perfaqesues te agjencive ajrore shqiptare. Per here te 

pare udhetaret do te kene mundesi te udhetojne direkt pa ndalesa duke shmangur ne kete menyre vonesat dhe anomalite e mundshme ne aeroportet tranzite.

Fluturimi i pare do te nise me 9 qershor nga New Yorku per ne Tirane dhe kthehet perseri nga Tirana per ne New York, me 11 qershor. Kjo date perkon dhe me ardhjen per here te pare te presidentit George W. Bush ne Shqiperi. 

Ndersa udhetimi i pare nga New York per ne Prishtine do te jete me 11 qershor dhe nga Prishtina per ne New York me 13 qershor. Udhetimet do te realizohen me avion te kushteve bashkekohore me kapacitet mbi 300 vende nga kompania amerikane (ATA), nje nga kompanite me 

te njohura ne USA dhe ne vende te tjera te botes per pervojen dhe seriozitetin ne fushen e fluturimeve.

----------


## Gerrard

*Pershendetje!!

Shum shpejte do jet dhe linja direkte nga Shqiperia per ne USA. Pasi do jen dy avione Trans Oceanic qe do koperojne Ballkanin nga Airoporti i Rinasit. Pasi po zgjerohet projekti dhe po nisin punet per zgjerimin e Terminalit dhe ta bashkojne me te vjetrin. Ne perfundim te projektit Airport "Nen Tereza" Kalon automatikisht Aeroporti me i madh ne Ballkan. I cili do jete me tre Terminale, kete lajme e kam lexuar nga nje gazete e perditshme Gjermane.

Shpresoj qe shum shpejte te behet realitet pasi do jene dhe te mirat e veta per shum Shqiptar qe jane ne USA. Nuk do udhetojne me Transit po do e kene me te thjeshte me nje linje direkte.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B*

----------


## Imperator

Kam udhetuar me avionet e Malev dhe Alitalia. Mua me ka pelqyer shume Alitalia, ndoshta ka rene tani se une kam udhetuar para 2 vjetesh me te, por ka qene nje udhetim mjaft komod dhe sherbimi shume i mire. Dhe Malev gjithashtu nuk ishte keq, por Alitalia me ka pelqyer jashtezakonisht shume, vetem nese ka rene nga sherbimi tani kohet e fundit. 

Imperator

----------


## Borix

Alitalia, Albanian Airlines dhe Malevi jane linjat me te keqija qe kam provuar. Alitalia ka nje sherbim te ulet. Avionet e Albanian Airlines jane si karroca me kuzhinieta. Malevi ka amortizatore te skaduar, kur takon avioni eshte njelloj si te hidhesh nga kati i dyte i nje ndertese...

----------


## LAINA

Me Lufthansa nuk kam udhetuar, po Austrian me ka pelqyer ne krahasim me te tjerat, edhe Turkish nuk ishte keq, por me te kam udhetur gjithmone ne business clas....... Alitalia dhe Malev do te thoja jane skandaloze.

----------


## _Elena_

*Nuk po lexoj fjale te mira per Alitalia
Une kam udhetuar para 5 vjet me te dhe kam ngelur teper e kenaqur
Ndoshta avioni per udhetime te largeta ka me kushte,ushqimi shume i mire,sherbimi perfect 
Me vertet kam ngel shume e kenaqur
Une si kompanit me te mira vecoj Alitalia dhe Lufthansa 
Se fundi mund te them dhe Olimpik pasi eshte nje nga linjat direkt qe kam perdorur,dhe nuk ka lodhje,no Tranzit*

----------


## Gerrard

*Elena: Nuk flasin fjale te mira per ata persona qe kan ardhur nga Mal Pensa apo nga Torino, pasi ne keto dy Aeroporte jane dy Avione te viteve 1975 MZ430 te cilet nuk jan komode dhe jan me Sedilje 2 3 2 te cilet jane po thuaj se jashte perdorimit. Per ata persona qe vijne trafik nga England - Italy - Albania nuk i shajne. Po per keto dy avione MZ430 dhe MZ450 jane per tu share me te vertet pasi dhe paraqitja e Stjuardesave le per te deshiruar, jane ne nje moshe te madhe drejte pensionit, sherbimi skandaloz, papasterti gjithandej, bejne nje zbritje te rendomte qe me pak fjale ti sjellin zorret te goja. Per linjat e tjera te Alitalia nuk di ca te them pasi nuk i kam provuar keto qe kam provuar po te them.

Kalofshi Mire 

T-B*

----------


## Jano

Une do te vecoja kompanine gjermane LTU International. Aeroplane te rinj. Ushqimi fantastik. 
Olimpic grek gjithashtu jo keq.
Alitalia Italiane, me kujton ato linjat shqiptare Sarande-Tirane (me autobus sigurisht).
Pislleku pisllek. He te biem tani, he te biem pastaj. Dhe bileta aspak e lire.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Elena: Nuk flasin fjale te mira per ata persona qe kan ardhur nga Mal Pensa apo nga Torino, pasi ne keto dy Aeroporte jane dy Avione te viteve 1975 MZ430 te cilet nuk jan komode dhe jan me Sedilje 2 3 2 te cilet jane po thuaj se jashte perdorimit


Une flas per nje udhetim Boston-Tirane...

Ka qene skandaloze.. si ne autobuz mu duk vetja gjith udhes.. vetem tronditje kishte..

----------


## bebushja

British Ariways eshte shume nice si ne oraret dhe ne sherbimin gjate udhetimit
Kurse ALITALIA dhe MALEVI jan linja cop cop si ne oraret dhe sherbimin

----------


## Davius

*Dy kompani amerikane fillojnë fluturimet direkte Shqipëri-SHBA. Çmimi 469 euro vajtje, 795 vajtje-ardhje*

Duke filluar nga dita e sotme, shqiptarët do të mund të fluturojnë në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës me linjë direkte Tiranë - Nju-Jork. Shoqëritë amerikane ajrore "Adriatic Eagle Air" dhe "American Trans Air", njoftuan se do të fillojnë fluturimet direkte Tiranë - Nju-Jork dhe anasjelltas, një herë në javë. Me avionët, me kapacitet 317 vende. Avioni do të niset nga Nju-Jorku çdo të shtunë dhe mbërrin në Tiranë të dielën, ndërsa udhëtimi i anasjelltë do të nisë nga Tirana çdo të hënë dhe mbërrin në Nju-Jork të martën. Njëkohësisht do të funksionojë dhe linja direkte Nju-Jork - Prishtinë dhe anasjelltas. Nga Prishtina nisja do të kryhet çdo të mërkurë. Biletat e udhëtimit, do të kushtojnë 469 euro vetëm vajtje dhe 795 euro vajtje - ardhje gjatë sezonin të rregullt. Burime nga dy kompanitë bënë të ditur se për momentin është planifikuar që fluturimet të vazhdojnë vetëm për sezonin pik, nga qershori deri në shtator. Por, nëse kërkesa do të jetë e lartë, atëherë periudha e fluturimeve mund të zgjatet. Ardhja e dy kompanive të mëdha ajrore amerikane në Tiranë përkon me vizitën e Presidentit amerikan, Xhorxh Bush.

*Tregu i fluturimeve* 

Të dhënat nga Aeroporti Ndërkombëtar i Tiranës, flasin për një rritje të ndjeshme të numrit të pasagjerëve që fluturojnë nga Shqipëria nga viti në viti. Kështu, për vitin 2006, numri i pasagjerëve shënoi një rritje me 15% krahasuar me vitin e mëparshëm, ndërkohë që numri i fluturimeve u rrit me 2,5%. Megjithëse mungojnë të dhënat e sakta financiare për paratë që qarkullojnë në këtë treg, ekspertët llogarisin se volumi vjetor i tij luhatet në shifrat e 200 milionë eurove. 

Është pikërisht kjo rritje e tregut dhe përmirësimi i infrastrukturës së aeroportit, ajo që po sjell një rritje të interesit nga kompanitë e mëdha ndërkombëtare. Pas hyrjes së "British Airways" dhe gjigandit gjerman "Lufthansa", gjatë vitit të kaluar, këtë vit në Shqipëri vijnë dhe dy kompani prestigjioze fluturimi amerikane. Konkurrenca në rritje po sjell nga ana e saj edhe ulje të çmimeve, ndërkohë që drejtuesit e shoqërive ajrore mendojnë se potencialet e rritjes së tregut shqiptar janë edhe më të mëdha. Por kjo rritje frenohet nga fakti se shqiptarët kanë ende shumë vështirësitë për tu pajisur me viza. 

_Gazeta Shqip_

----------


## geranium

kAM DEGJUAR SE DO TE FILLOJE LINJA FLUTURUESE ME ALBANIAN AIRLINES NGA BRUXELLE_TIRANE_BRUXELLE.mE DUKET SE FILLON NE FUND TE QERSHORIT POR NUK DI SE SI MUND TE REZERVOJME BILETAT NGAQE NUK PO GJEJ NDONJE ADRESE TE TYRE NE INTERNET.nE QOFTESE NDINJE NGA JU DI ME SHUME.DO TJU LUTESHA TE NA I THONI.

----------

